# 95 Pathfinder Brakes



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

How difficult is it to remove and reinstall a new a rear disc brake on a 95 Pathfinder SE?


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Simple. Unbolt the caliper and tie it out of the way. Then unbolt the caliper mounting bracket. Thats it.


----------

